

I just launched my online school, any feedback to make it better - tamin85
http://www.learnjoomlafast.com
Hi, I just launched my online school (learnjoomlafast.com) that teaches non coders and beginners how to create websites with Joomla. I need your feedback on how to make it better!
======
troymc
First of all, bravo on your business!

Some notes:

The 'October 2013' block on your 'About Us' page ends with a bunch of Lorem
Ipsum text.

I thought the 'About Us' page would be about the website and courses, not your
life story. It's okay to tell your life story somewhere on site, but not as
the second menu item! Visitors want to know what they'll learn, and how much
it will cost.

The icons for the courses make it look like the videos come on DVD. Is that
right? Maybe consider different course icons.

